# Found my horse's sire! *gasp!*



## darkrapidash (Jun 27, 2009)

That's really cool that you were able to find the sire! Thank God for registries. How did you find the pictures?


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Seriously!

All of these stallions are great producers in Louisiana so there were pictures all over the internet! I just had to google their names.


----------



## RidingBareback (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow! That's amazing! So cool!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow. Lovely lovely looking horses!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Very good! I want see a few pictures of you horse now!


----------



## darkrapidash (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing that site! I found out some interesting information about the horse I ride's bloodlines... muahahaha! Turns out he's got some famous racehorses a few generations back. =D


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the Bediuno lines! Your horse has a pretty great pedigree!


----------

